# H. Upmann (Cuba) Epicures Cigar Review - Nice Strong Profile



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was gifted one of these babies. These are ugly but smoke yummy. Profile for 1st half was much like a Partagas short, quite strong and spicy. T...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann (Cuba) Epicures Cigar Review - Nice Strong Profile


----------

